
Space smugglers: How Russian cosmonauts sneak booze into outer space - areoform
https://www.rbth.com/science_and_tech/2017/04/12/space-smugglers-how-russian-cosmonauts-sneak-booze-into-outer-space_740566
======
areoform
_" We were amazed when the next cosmonauts returned to Earth and told us they
had finished the cognac! How? They had devised a method – one cosmonaut
floated to the ceiling and grasped the flask with his teeth and the second hit
him on the head. The first descended and the liquid by nature of inertia
spilled into his mouth. Then they changed places."_

The more you know.

